# New here.



## red_kittycat (Dec 30, 2003)

Hello, just wanted to introduce myself briefly. I'm a long-standing "expert" at some ask-an-expert sites, and I'm a moderator at one. They have discussion forums, too, but they were getting too mean for my taste, so I decided to search for a new place to meet other cat lovers and make friends. I think I've found it!

Anyway, my name is Jessica. I'm 26 years old, live in RI, and I work with a TNR program and feral rescue organization. I constantly have fosters in my home, as well as my resident cats. I also breed tropical finches, have a tropical fish tank, and a very understanding husband! :wink: 

Hoping to get to know you all!


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

Hi Jessica, welcome!

Every one here at the cat forum is very freindly! It is a wonderful place to visit. 



> and a very understanding husband :wink:


lol they have to be sometimes dont they!


----------



## maymariya (Sep 27, 2003)

welcome!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Jessica! I'm sure you'll be an asset to the site. We have other members who are very active in caring for ferals. The members here are very friendly. Welcome!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum and everyone here is very friendly and I'm sure we will be learning lots of new things from each other! :lol:


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello Jessica and welcome!


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

hello and welcome!!!!!


----------

